# Regulador de velocidad de Ventilador de techo



## kucho (Mar 19, 2010)

Buenas amigos electronicos.. para empezar disculpen si es este un hilo repetido pero le di al buscador y no encontre lo que estaba buscando..

Hace poco empecé en el tema de la electronica y me han fascinado muchos de los proyectos que han hecho.. en especial los de los transmisores fm que me sirvieron mucho en la estancia-colonia de mi tio, que estan en el chaco, y donde no hay ninguna señal de radio (lo unico es la señal del satelite)

En mi casa tenemos varios de los famosos ventiladores de techo, que un dia de tormenta ha caido un rayo cerca de la casa y ha inutilizado las cajas (reguladores de velocidad).

He probado algunos reguladores que rondan por ahi pero no funcionan..
si de por ahi hay un post al respecto por favor haganmelo saber.. porque no lo he encontrado
el ventilador es de 220v a 50Hz

Desde ya muchisimas gracias a todos.. si tengo que darles mas datos, solo pregunten..


----------



## DOSMETROS (Mar 19, 2010)

Si los ventiladores aún funcionan, buscate un dimmer a triac para luz.


----------



## Fogonazo (Mar 19, 2010)

Si con el rayo se murieron tus reguladores, seguramente estos eran Dimmer´s como te comentaron.
En esta dirección escribe "Dimmer" vas a encontrar varios esquemas similares.https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/search.php

Otra alternativa sería hacer reguladores por impedancias, pero te será mucho más complicado.


----------



## Marino (May 5, 2020)

Buenas tardes, tengo un venrilador de techo, generico con control mecanico, este control dejo de funcionar, lo saque y fui en busca de un sustituto.
Algunos vendedores me comentaron que hay universales ,con plaqueta, el mio tiene un trafo, y otros que debo observar la s caracteristicas del motor. Acudo a ustedes para ver si me desasnan y aconsejan cual debo adquirir Gracias!!


----------



## DOSMETROS (May 5, 2020)

El electrónico a triac (compacto) hace zumbar-vibrar bastante al motor a bajas velocidades.

Así que ganás en estética y perdés en ruido.

Tu control es una llave selectora o botonera y una bobina parecida a un transformador con múltiples salidas . . .  lo revisaste , lo mediste ?


----------



## Marino (May 5, 2020)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> El electrónico a triac (compacto) hace zumbar-vibrar bastante al motor a bajas velocidades.
> 
> Así que ganás en estética y perdés en ruido.
> 
> Tu control es una llave selectora o botonera y una bobina parecida a un transformador con múltiples salidas . . .  lo revisaste , lo mediste ?


Antes que nada, gracias por tu aporte.
tal cual, tiene una bobina, al desarmarlo encontre el filamento de 1ra velocidad cortado, ya con anterioridad habian dejado de funcionar las 2,3 y 4 velocidades y sus filamentos estan intactos.. por eso tenia pensado ir por uno 0km. En realidad no llegue a medirlo.


----------



## peperc (May 5, 2020)

PARA QUIENES PREGUNTAN:

primero:
proba si anda el ventilador, o sea junta ambos cables de el control y el ventilador debe andar al maximo, si funciona , pues luego seguis con el control.

segundo :
hay 3 tipos de controles:
1 -- electronicos ( como dijeron hacen ruido ) ( liviano y tiene perilla lineal )  
2 --- mecanico el viejo con el "transsformador" , que pocos tienen y justo el otro dia busque, pedi precios por "el pesado" asi el comerciante sabia responderme Y ME PASARON UNA BARBARIDAD DE PRECIO , no recuerdo cunato, pero era una locura.
3 -- mecanico , pero en vez de L tiene C . que se pone en serie, es livianito y tiene llave selectora usualmente de 3 posiciones.


Marino dijo:


> Antes que nada, gracias por tu aporte.
> tal cual, tiene una bobina, al desarmarlo encontre *el filamento de 1ra velocidad cortado, ya* con anterioridad habian dejado de funcionar las 2,3 y 4 velocidades y sus filamentos estan intactos.. por eso tenia pensado ir por uno 0km. En realidad no llegue a medirlo.



si la caja esta aun presentable / linda, pues reparalo, soldalo .
y vas a lo seguro.


----------



## DOSMETROS (May 5, 2020)

Desbobinalo y volvelo a bobinar


----------



## peperc (May 5, 2020)

usuario: tengo un trafo que se dessoldo un cable de la llave selectora
2M: Desbobinalo y volvelo a bobinar  

usuario: que suerte, encontre un trafo que creia que habia perdido. 
2M: Desbobinalo y volvelo a bobinar  

usuario: tengo un trafo  y se borro el que es cada cable , me ayudan ?? 
2M: Desbobinalo y volvelo a bobinar


----------



## DOSMETROS (May 5, 2020)

Son 4 bobinas en serie , todo enroscado para el mismo lado , seguramente carrete de nylon y sin barniz . . . y hay que entretenerles la cuarentenica


----------



## peperc (May 5, 2020)

es que siempre lo que suele ocurrir es que se dessuelda el cable donde va en la selectora...

ponelo a hacer barbijos !! que en lo que tarda en hacer el trafo ese te hace 200 barbijos .


----------



## Marino (May 16, 2020)

Hola gente nunca pude resolver el problema, y finalmente opte por buscar algo similar y consegui uno de segunda mano, impecable y ya esta funcionando. Mi intencion era revivir el original pero fui vilmente derrotado por el aparato. Gracias a todos que por sus consejos


----------



## peperc (May 17, 2020)

falta de buenos consejos.. pero mas que nada, y primeramente :
falta de unas fotos.


----------



## kuenca2609 (Oct 19, 2022)

Buenas a todos/as, me gustaría saber si se puede hacer que el ventilador de techo solo con mando, funcione cuando pulso el interruptor?? Gracias.

Soy nuevo el foro y no sabmia donde publicar la pregunta.a


----------



## unmonje (Oct 19, 2022)

Si se puede , pasa que si es solo el interruptor no podras regular su velocidad, entonces puede suceder que sea insuficiente el aire o demasiado. Hay otras opciones ---> 👇Como colocar un mando regulable con interruptor incorporado como tengo en casa y ademas reservar un espacio para el circuito de iluminación como muestra la figura abajo. Espero esto responda a tu inquietud. El costo total sin mano de obra y FOB, arrima a los 5 dólares promedio segun lugar del planeta.


----------



## kuenca2609 (Oct 19, 2022)

Muchas gracias, por la información buscare el regulador.


----------



## hellfire4 (Oct 19, 2022)

Vienen incluso de manera que también se pueda accionar la luz (si es que es de esos que incorpora portalámparas) y con diferentes niveles de velocidades, claro, hay que ver cual seria el adecuado para el ventilador que tienes.

Hay que evaluar el costo del mismo y el de la mano de obra si es que no sabes instalarlo.
Puede llegar a ser más económico y sencillo tratar de conseguir un nuevo mando también, si es que se te extravió o rompió.


----------

